# My Golden eats poop- How to stop her?



## Luna2019 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi, 
My golden - when she poops - she then likes to eat it. ew.. I caught her eating it too, and she had no hesitation on doing it... 
Can someone help with some ideas on how to stop her from doing this gross behavior? 

Thank you 
Happy Paws...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep her on leash when you potty her. Pick up the poop. Then let her off leash to play in a different area. That it.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Try mixing some canned pineapple in with her food. It seems to make them not so eager to "feast" and won't hurt them.
(2 of mine do it too)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take her out on a leash to go potty, pick up her waste immediately, then let her off leash to play if your yard is fenced in.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Luna2019 said:


> Hi,
> My golden - when she poops - she then likes to eat it. ew.. I caught her eating it too, and she had no hesitation on doing it...
> Can someone help with some ideas on how to stop her from doing this gross behavior?
> 
> ...


You might think about changing the food. Most of the time this starts because the food is not being totally digested. But once they start it's not an easy thing to stop. I've added stuff to the food without much success but found maintenance is the best way to avoid this. I take them out on a leash and/or clear the yard before letting them out and keep the poop scooped up.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We dealt with this for our last Golden's whole life. When we got her as a pup we had another dog and she would literally eat it as it was coming out of his bum if we weren't right there to intervene and would eat her own as well. The only thing that worked was having her on a leash and picking up the poop right away. I remember the breeder saying she would outgrow it but alas that never happened. It is gross I know !Thankfully our current boy never has. Good luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a dog who used to indulge regularly. What I found was increasing his food intake took care of the issue  and/or an increase in carbs like brown rice to his raw meals. His kibble meals were increased to at least 2 cups per feeding.

After the normal checks for worms, of course. I tried the pineapple and even a few commercial preparations but increasing his food solved it (he is lean so weight is not an issue - ymmv)

Now if he even thinks about it, a food increase takes care of it -- I have 5 goldens and he never ate another dog's poop.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Pineapple will deter her from eating it once she has gone, and keep her on the leash while she is meant to be pottying. Be super diligent with cleaning up the poop after she has gone as well. I


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Hmmm, my Luna is a poop eater as well. She ate her own as well as my bil's toy poodle's but not Phoenix's ... double yuck & picky!? We just became vigilant about watching her when she is outside, picking up right after, etc. We tried various methods to deter her from buying a product sprinkled on her food, as well as sprinkling meat tenderizer, nope, she still like to eat it like it was a treat! We gave up, she'll be 4 in April.


----------



## Luna2019 (Jul 8, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> Try mixing some canned pineapple in with her food. It seems to make them not so eager to "feast" and won't hurt them.
> (2 of mine do it too)


thank you. ill try to see if this can work..


----------



## Luna2019 (Jul 8, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Take her out on a leash to go potty, pick up her waste immediately, then let her off leash to play if your yard is fenced in.


everything you mentioned ive done. She still will go back and try to eat her poop.


----------



## Luna2019 (Jul 8, 2019)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We dealt with this for our last Golden's whole life. When we got her as a pup we had another dog and she would literally eat it as it was coming out of his bum if we weren't right there to intervene and would eat her own as well. The only thing that worked was having her on a leash and picking up the poop right away. I remember the breeder saying she would outgrow it but alas that never happened. It is gross I know !Thankfully our current boy never has. Good luck!


Wow then it looks like i might have to deal with this issue forever lol. I do the same thing, i have to take her out on her leash and pick up right away or else -- craziness happens..


----------



## Luna2019 (Jul 8, 2019)

LdyTlfrd said:


> Hmmm, my Luna is a poop eater as well. She ate her own as well as my bil's toy poodle's but not Phoenix's ... double yuck & picky!? We just became vigilant about watching her when she is outside, picking up right after, etc. We tried various methods to deter her from buying a product sprinkled on her food, as well as sprinkling meat tenderizer, nope, she still like to eat it like it was a treat! We gave up, she'll be 4 in April.


we love them - its gross but still love them lol


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Luna2019 said:


> Wow then it looks like i might have to deal with this issue forever lol.


Pebbles will be 8 next month and for her whole life, we've had to watch her. She's a poop eater. She eats everything and is very sneaky. We've tried pineapple and stuff, never worked. We never let our dogs out alone so we always are there ready to pickup when they go. Well almost always. Sometimes we have our backs turned. 

Sandy has never eaten poop nor has Mr. B although he has seen Pebbles going for it and has since thought about. He recently picked up a poop, brought it into the house, and dropped it on the kitchen floor... uhg.

We just try to keep an eye on them.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Never had a dog that did that.
If I ever do it will be corrected quickly and not with a "treat trade" or "time out".


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Luna2019 said:


> Hi,
> My golden - when she poops - she then likes to eat it. ew.. I caught her eating it too, and she had no hesitation on doing it...
> Can someone help with some ideas on how to stop her from doing this gross behavior?
> 
> ...


I have a good success with my two goldens in teaching and rewarding/reinforcing a reliable 'Leave it' cue.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to ask: Are you feeding any canned food? Are you feeding any people food?


----------

